# Attractive 30 year old Red Head.



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, And here she is, 30 years old today, & still very happy together.. 8) 










Hoggy.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It needs lowering and some spacers :lol: :lol: 
Very nice Hoggy, you certainly know how to look after them.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> It needs lowering and some spacers :lol: :lol:
> Very nice Hoggy, you certainly know how to look after them.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Is she an XR3 or an XR3i?

I remember reading an article in (IIRC) Rally Sport magazine, where a guy had cancelled his order for one of the last of the (mk2) RS2000's because he had seen an XR3 on the road which undergoing testing and he commented how lush the wheels looked and therefore had to have one.

Personally I much prefer the mk2 but it is still nice to see a classic from my early driving days still in such good condition. 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Is she an XR3 or an XR3i?
> nice to see a classic from my early driving days still in such good condition. 8)


Hi, 5 speed, Carburetter XR3.

Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Hoggy , a credit to you keeping it so good 8)

The pic's bring back memories I had a couple of XR3's, an XR3i and RS Turbo . I was in the XR owners club with it's monthly club photo copied news letters  .............. that was the pre Internet days how times have changed :roll:

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Mark, Yes I still have the A4 newsletters, from 1983. XROC still going strong with A5 quarterly Mag now.  
Owners Club with no Internet & it still survived.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice we had a 90 XR3i and Val was a member of the XR Owners club. I keep thinking back to their newsletter when I post out the absoluTTes

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just knew there was going to be a pic of your XR before I started reading this post 
Sill looking good as ever


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Always will love these cars and so envious of this one. Lovely.

Was my first 'dream' car and I got an X reg Xr3 when I was 17 in 1989 and couldn't drive it for 6 weeks as couldn't get insured until I was 18. Loved that car. VAC 985X. Long gone from this world sadly.

I still tell myself I'll have another one day.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

She is looking good for her age hoggy well done for keeping the classic alive


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

very clean and tidy example heres to another 30 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Hoggy, a credit to your passion.

Charlie


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice one Hoggy 
I had a B reg RS turbo custom for all of 4 days until a neighbour offered me £650 more than what I paid for it! Gorgeous motor though.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

She looks amazing Hoggy!!

Psssst what face creams does she use - she looks staggeringly good for 30!


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Hoggy did you get this from new? This one on ebay claims to be the only one with no previous owners! I read this thread and started looking at old Fords, I always wanted a white RS Turbo back in the day.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1982-FORD...5278718?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item231ae82c7e


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nafe, Yes owned from new, so definately the only owner, not bought from previous owner as the one in your link & a 5 speeder so much rarer than 4 speeder as 5 speed XR3 was only built for 10 months & then the Inj was avail.
Have just sent the Ebay seller a message. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just out of interest how many miles has your XR covered ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, 60K miles, hasn't been used as every day car for 15 years. Used on dry roads only since.
Went for a blast on her 30th Birthday.  before it rained  
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I have not seen her for 16 years and she has not aged a day, well done H..............Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Yellow, 60K miles, hasn't been used as every day car for 15 years. Used on dry roads only since.
> Went for a blast on her 30th Birthday.  before it rained
> Hoggy.


Just a walk round the block


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

still looking good at 30


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks great Hoggy!

I always remember there were the XR3 boys and then the GTi boys.

I was always in the GTi camp and this was the last one I had...


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

no previous keepers as we bought it from the man who purchased this car new from ford in 1982.
Forgive me if I'm being stupid here, but surely the guy who purchased it new from ford and then sold it, is a previous keeper :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> no previous keepers as we bought it from the man who purchased this car new from ford in 1982.
> Forgive me if I'm being stupid here, but surely the guy who purchased it new from ford and then sold it, is a previous keeper :?


Wouldn't the dealer purchase it from Ford ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks great Hoggy!
> 
> I always remember there were the XR3 boys and then the GTi boys.
> 
> I was always in the GTi camp and this was the last one I had...


These were so cool it there day but how dated do they look now with that kit fitted 
Still a great car


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice one Hoggy, from loving the RS2000, I remember drooling over the brochure which featured a red XR3 when they came out, just being married at the time meant that was all I could do.....drool. Good to see she is in good hands :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Hoggy!
> ...


Yeah, but I still love the wheels. Still look bigger than the 15in they were. To be honest the Zender bodykit wasn't the greatest fit either! :lol:

I had a lot of fun in that car though and the central tunnel carpet still bears the proof! :wink:


----------

